

How Giant Patent Troll Intellectual Ventures Does Business - asdf333
http://www.businessinsider.com/revealed-how-giant-patent-troll-intellectual-ventures-does-business-2012-3

======
shingen
Myhrvold is basically an arms dealer, more than happy to kill both sides. The
guy couldn't create anything useful by himself, so he put his intellect to use
as a merchant of destruction.

